# 1990 GT XIZANG - Der Aufbauthread



## tomasius (20. August 2007)

In Erwartung meines Xizang Rahmens eröffne ich nun schon einmal diesen Thread.  

Der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich Ende der Woche eintreffen und mir ein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsfest bescheren.  

Gestern bekam ich von US Postal die Mitteilung "Your item cleared customs at 12:02 PM on August 19, 2007." Nun heißt es also: Teile und Werkzeug bereitlegen und den Aufbau zelebrieren.  


Jetzt aber zu meinem Fragenkatalog:


1. In welchem Jahr hatte der Xizang einen innen verlegten Bremszug für die U-Brake? Nur 1990? -Das ist bei meinem Rahmen (G18038) der Fall.







2. Wer hat davon ein größeres Bild? - Insbesondere von den Decals.  






3. Welche Gabel wurde damals verbaut?

4. Sollte ich alternativ lieber eine P-Bone oder eine Kona P2 nehmen?

5. Gibt es noch immer kein Mittel gegen diesen Virus?


Vielleicht komme ich ja mit dem Xizang zum Treffen. Es wird aber nur angeschaut, zum Fahren ist es einfach zu schade.  

Mit dem Streben nach Perfektionismus...  

Gruß & Dank, Tom


----------



## redsandow (20. August 2007)

hab hier einen 90er katalog.allerdings ist die u-brake führung unterseite oberrohr.gabel war eine tange prestige verbaut.decal sind die gleichen wie auf deinem bild.vielleicht etwas größer.bild bei photos.
alternativ lieber eine p bone.die kona hat doch gerade holme oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. August 2007)

Hallo Tom,

wie zum Fahren zu schade Ist doch nicht Dein Ernst 

Die Decals könnte noch unser Freund in US als Original haben. Zumindest habe ich ähnliche bei seinen Fotos gesehen. Die waren aber gelb bzw. neongelb. Ich bin schon jetzt gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2007)

Moin Tom,

ich würde auf jedenFall eine Tange Prestige Gabel verbauen. Keine P-Bone und auch keine P2. Welche Einbauhöhe muss die Gabel haben?
Ich habe letzte Woche eine nagelneue in der Bucht erworben, Einbauhöhe 390 mm. Sollte eigentlich an Dei frühes Xizang passen. 
hier mal der link zu meiner Auktion:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110157314167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

Ich finde, sie ist sehr gut verarbeitet und hat mit gekürztem Schaft jetzt ein Gewicht von 880 g.

Ansonsten wird das bestimmt ein Eyecatcher. U-Brake ist sowieso endgeil!


----------



## oldman (21. August 2007)

alte Bauernregel: Fahren oder wieder verkaufen!


----------



## tomasius (21. August 2007)

@redsandow: 

Könntest du mir die Seiten bitte einmal einscannen?

@gt-heini: 

Diese Decals habe ich, passen aber evtl. vom Baujahr nicht. Es scheint ja ein 1990er zu sein. Natürlich wird das Xizang gefahren.  

@Manni1599:

Ich werde mal überlegen. 

@oldman: 

Stimmt! 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kint (21. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @redsandow:
> 
> Könntest du mir die Seiten bitte einmal einscannen?
> 
> ...




decals sind 91er. wens 90er ist passts nicht. aber all terra kleber haste ja schon 

91er und 91er le hatten beide innenverlegte bremszüge für die ubrake. 

gabel sit schwierieg. noch früher ( ende 80er 88,89 und co. ) wars spinner cromo. später dann bologna. gabs ja in 3d und in 2fach verstellbar ( denk die wärs für ein 90er ) und in einfach für später. 

zur nummer - ich bin mal keck und behaupte ein august 91er. nummer 038.

denk das kommt mit den produktionskapazitäten hin. meine 91er haben leider keine (rausgefeilt  ) und nur TTN150 als rahmennummer. wobei die ttn150 wohl nicht onderlich ernst zu nehmen sind, da 1991er xizang ohne le udn aus forest yelvertons besitz. ( sprich produktionsabfall...  ) wofür auch die fehlenden schaltzugstops hinweisen. ( ja ich weiss -prädestiniert füpr SS)

wie dem auch ei eher nein zu pbone und p2. meine meinung....


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> zur nummer - ich bin mal keck und behaupte ein august 91er. nummer 038.



Glaube ich nicht!! Die Nummern beim Xizang müssen fortlaufen sein. Meiner hat die selbe Struktur (G190XX). Demnach wäre es auch ein 91. 

Ich habe aber keine U-Brake. Meinen schätze ich vom Baujahr so auf 93 oder 94. Daher bezweifle ich auch ein wenig das Baujahr von 1990. Interessant wäre jetzt die Nummern der anderen Xizangs aus dem Forum noch zum Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## Kint (21. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht!! Die Nummern beim Xizang müssen fortlaufen sein. Meiner hat die selbe Struktur (G190XX). Demnach wäre es auch ein 91.
> 
> Ich habe aber keine U-Brake. Meinen schätze ich vom Baujahr so auf 93 oder 94. Daher bezweifle ich auch ein wenig das Baujahr von 1990. Interessant wäre jetzt die Nummern der anderen Xizangs aus dem Forum noch zum Vergleich zu haben.



ok.... damit hätten wir das geklärt. was anderes tom. istr das ebay pic gespiegelt oder ist die bremszugführung wirklich auf der linken seite ? und hat so nen pinöpel an der aufnamhme. ? 

die 91er hatten die bremszugeinleitung ins OR auf der rchten seite ( analog zu den endachtziger stahlrahmen) und einfach plan eingelassen. mache mal pics wenn ich wieder in HL bin. 

mach wenns da ist mal detailfotos dann rätseln wir weiter !


ach so zund:

meine 91er haben bereits keine angeschweisste klemme mehr, sondern ne aufnahme für ne "externe " sattelklemme. das katalogxizang von 90 hat aber die angeschweissten fürhungen für nen simplen bolzen (ebenfalls analog zuden endachtzigern in stahl). sage also trotz allem weiterhin EIN 91er !!


----------



## tomasius (21. August 2007)

Da habe ich meinem 91er Katalog wohl nicht richtig nachgeschaut. Dort hatte der Xizang & der LE tatsächlich innen verlegte Züge, aber 1990 auch. - Es wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben.  

Egal, jedenfalls werde ich nicht diese neongelben Decals nehmen. Stattdessen nehme ich die 90er Decals. Diese waren wohl rot/weiß. Die Suche nach geeigneten Vorlagen beginnnt. - Danke schon mal an redsandow.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tomasius (21. August 2007)

Einen GT Flip-Flop Vorbau hat nicht zufällig jemand für mich?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (21. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Einen GT Flip-Flop Vorbau hat nicht zufällig jemand für mich?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



maß angeben nicht vergessen!120mm?oder mehr
übrigens ist das der erste rahmen mit anfangs nummer G18... alle nummer die ich bisher sah hatten G19!?! kann man vielleicht da ansetzen?


----------



## tomasius (23. August 2007)

DER XIZANG IST DA !    

Fotos kommen heute Abend! Nur soviel, der Rahmen ist traumhaft...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kenzo0808 (25. August 2007)

Hallo tomasius, ich habe mich heute Abend erst hier neu angemeldet, habe aber schon herausgefunden, das Du Dich mit Rahmenaufkleber bzw. GT Bikes sehr gut auskennst. Habe zwei Zaskar LE Bikes, ein schwarzes 18" und ball burnished 19". Bei beiden fehlt mir die Rahmenbeschriftung, meine Idee, den 1991 und 1997 Schriftzug hätte ich gerne wieder, komplett wenn es geht. Kannst Du mir dabei helfen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2007)

> was anderes tom. istr das ebay pic gespiegelt oder ist die bremszugführung wirklich auf der linken seite ? und hat so nen pinöpel an der aufnamhme. ?



@kint:
Habe erst gerade deinen Beitrag gesehen. Die Bremszugführung ist vorne auf der linken Seite und hinten mittig (da ja U-Brake).


So, bevor der Aufbau beginnt.  

Ich brauche dringend folgende Teile:  

1 x GT Flip- Flop Vorbau ca. 120mm
1 x GT 3D oder GT Bologna Gabel
1 x Shimano XT BR-M730 (1 Paar), schwarz
1 x Shimaon XT Sattelstütze 27,2
1 x Shimano XT Steuersatz, schwarz, geschraubt

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

Gruß, Tom


----------



## bofh (26. August 2007)

Sehr lecker.  
Vielleicht kann ich das fertige Gerät dann mal auf einer Poserrunde am Kanal bewundern.  

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @kint:
> Habe erst gerade deinen Beitrag gesehen. Die Bremszugführung ist vorne auf der linken Seite und hinten mittig (da ja U-Brake).
> 
> 
> ...




An was erkennt man diese Gabel eigentlich ?


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

Die Bologna Gabel hat unten an den Gabelscheiden eingestanzte GT Logos.


----------



## redsandow (26. August 2007)

ebay usa sind gerade drei.eine in schwarz.allerdings für ahead.vom aussehen könnte es eine bologna sein aber nicht von der gewichtsangabe(bologna ca.790g)


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die Bologna Gabel hat unten an den Gabelscheiden eingestanzte GT Logos.



Haben das nicht alle GT-Gabeln ?

Hab hier welche hängen .
1mal blaumetallic
2mal antrazit
Beide ahead und 1 1/8" - Schaftlänge zwischen 180-185mm
Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden - bei Interesse mach ich mal Bilder und wieg die Teile

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

> ebay usa sind gerade drei.eine in schwarz.allerdings für ahead.vom aussehen könnte es eine bologna sein aber nicht von der gewichtsangabe(bologna ca.790g)



Kann nichts finden. Außerdem sollte doch eine GT Gabel hier im Forum herumfliegen.  Ich habe jetzt einfach mal eine schlanke Spinner aus der Restekiste genommen. - Die Kopien sind übrigens in der nächsten Woche fertig.  




> Haben das nicht alle GT-Gabeln ?



Keine Ahnung!   KINGMOE !  



> Hab hier welche hängen .
> 1mal blaumetallic
> 2mal antrazit
> Beide ahead und 1 1/8" - Schaftlänge zwischen 180-185mm
> Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden - bei Interesse mach ich mal Bilder und wieg die Teile



Mich interessiert die leichteste Gabel.  Brauche eine Schaftlänge von ca. 115mm. Der Lackzustand ist unwichtig. Ein Bild wäre super.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2007)

Hier mal Bilder












Kommt doch vom Gewicht recht nah.
Schaftlänge sind üppige 195mm - eine Schande diese abzuschneiden


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. August 2007)

Schade....würde zwar von der Schaftlänge her bei meinem Zaskar perfekt passen aber Ich brauch/will ne schwarze! Wie hoch sind die Dinger eigentlich?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2007)

Kriegste es bis zum Treffen fertig? Bin gespannt auf das Live-Erlebniss


----------



## redsandow (26. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FORK-GT-FITS-26...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

@ketterechts: Danke! Die Gabel würde mich interessieren. 

@redsandow: Danke für den Link.

@TigersClaw: Wahrscheinlich schon.  

War eben nochmal mit meinem Zaskar unterwegs. Das Teil wird mir langsam zu schwer. Es wird Zeit, dass das Xizang fertig wird.  

In meiner Schatzkammer bin ich auch schon fündig geworden ...  







Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (26. August 2007)

Hallo Tom,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Rahmen.

Ist der Rahmen hochglanzpoliert oder fein gebürstet? Mittlerweile gefällt mir persönlich die gebürstete Oberfläche wie es ein LIGHTNING hat besser.

Wie bekommt man bei Titan eine hochglanzpolierte Oberfläche wieder aufpoliert, ohne daß man sich mit einer Politur von Hand den Wolf reibt???

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @ketterechts: Danke! Die Gabel würde mich interessieren.
> 
> @redsandow: Danke für den Link.
> 
> ...



Da freut sich das Schrauberherz  Beeil Dich Tom, damit es auch bis Karlshafen klappt


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2007)

Hi Tom

Ich verkauf dir die Gabel gerne . Preislich hab ich keine Ahnung wo die GT Gabel einzuordnen ist - möchte sie nicht verschenken , aber dich auch nicht mit überzogenen Forderungen beleidigen . Schätze dich mal so ein , dass du mir einen fairen Preis machst , den ich dann auch akzeptiere .
Da die Gabelfarbe ja unwichtig für dich war , ist es ja egal , dass meine ne neue Lackierung gebrauchen kann , möchte dies aber erwähnt und bei deiner Preisgestaltung berücksichtigt haben .
Also ich biete dir somit eine gebrauchte , leicht zerkratzte GT Gabel für ?? Euro inklusive Versand an . Denke du willst sie geschickt haben , ansonsten bring ich sie mit nach Bad Karlshafen


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

@raze:

Der Rahmen ist bisher noch nicht auf Hochglanz poliert. Das Xizang wird die Tage nochmal eine Dremel, Autosol und NevrDull Behandlung bekommen.  - Aber dann reicht es auch. Bis jetzt hat das Aufarbeiten auch schon einige Stunden gedauert. Das typische BB Funkeln wird man natürlich nicht hinbekommen, ist aber auch nicht gewollt.  

@gt-heini:

Aber nicht, dass ich mich dann vor Ort über die Fettfinger auf dem Rahmen ärgern muss. 

@ketterechts:

Beim Preis habe ich auch keine Ahnung.  Du hast eine PM.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @gt-heini:
> 
> Aber nicht, dass ich mich dann vor Ort über die Fettfinger auf dem Rahmen ärgern muss.
> 
> ...



Meine Finger werden es nicht sein.   Die sind auf meinen


----------



## mountymaus (27. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> In meiner Schatzkammer bin ich auch schon fündig geworden ...




Schade, ich dachte es wäre zu verkaufen 
Wer weiß, wofür man so´ne komplette XT noch mal braucht


----------



## hoeckle (28. August 2007)

Ich habe da aber noch keinen Steuersatz gesehen....  

Vielleicht hier... ??? http://cgi.ebay.de/Chris-King-1-1-8...ryZ42336QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Huch wie ungeschickt von mir, TI gibt´s ja nicht in Bunt...  

Tom, beneide dich! Ich bin ja noch am Teilesuchen,aber so peu a peu...


----------



## tomasius (28. August 2007)

@hoeckle: Chris King ? - Nein, es soll klassisch aufgebaut werden.  

Dank ketterechts habe ich eine GT Gabel und redsandow wird mir evtl. auch einen GT Flip-Flop vermachen. - Weiter so, mir fehlt u.a. noch ein XT Steuersatz. 

Außerdem soll der DX LRS mit den Specialized Ground Control durch einen XT mit Megabites ersetzt werden. Naben (32 Loch) sind da, schwarze Felgen und Reifen fehlen noch.






Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (28. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @hoeckle: Chris King ? - Nein, es soll klassisch aufgebaut werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Sieht schon sehr schön aus!!!  Aber Du meinst sicher eher homogen XT ausgestattet mangels CK nos!?   Werde morgen mal jemanden wg. dem Steuersatz fragen. Geschraubt 1 1/8 ?

Gruß Feri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. September 2007)

also bei meinen 91ern sind die bremszugeinleitungen ins OR definitiv anders. 1. rechts, 2. schön harmonisch eingeleitet sprich anschlag versenkt.

afaik sehen die ausfallenden auch etwas anders aus. die aufnahme für die ubrake bolzen sieht aus wie bei meinem 92er zaskar. fotos werden folgen....muss erst meinen pc reparieren....


----------



## Kint (8. September 2007)

korrektur:

die vielenalten schönen stahlgts die ich momentanindenhänden halten darf haben meineinnevernebelt. bremszug gehtlinks rein ( bei alte stal gts rechts. ) 

definitiv ist die eineitung 1991 aber andersgewesen. habemaldetailpics meines xizangs gepostet. nummer ist wegallerdingssteht TTn eingeschlagen.





manbeachte die block zugführun am UR... und die andere ( saubere) einleitung ins OR...

andere ausfaller:





andere versteifungen amhinterbau ( unterschiedlich stak) 






jetzt behupte ich entweder deins ist tatsächlichein 90er oder ein92er ...


ich und meine behauptungen.... 
OT : gummitatstaturen sind schei$$e


----------



## tomasius (11. September 2007)

... und ich lege jetzt einfach mal das (Wunsch-) Baujahr meine Xizangs fest: 1990, denn die neongelben Declsl gefallen mir einfach nicht.  
Stattdessen nehme ich die ganz alten, etwas dezenteren Decals.

Ich fürchte aber, dass es nicht pünktlich fertig wird. Es sei denn, ich finde schnell folgende Teile:  

- Syncros Sattelstützte (schwarz, 27,2)
- XT Steuersatz (1 1/8)
- schwarze XT Kettenblätter (5 Arm, 110 LK) 

Einen ungefahrenen DX Steuersatz könnte ich wiederum anbieten.


Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2007)

wegen dem steuersatz müsste ich mal in der garage suchen. es könnte sein das......

er ist aber schon gebraucht .



zitat aus einem beitrag im classic-forum:
"..tut mir leid andy aber das Ding hat meiner Meinung nach quasi das verbriefte Recht in jedem mtb-Forum dieses Universums gepostet zu werden und wenn es von 2011 wäre"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tomasius (11. September 2007)

Ein Foto wäre klasse. Im Prinzip brauche ich ja auch nur die untere Lagerschale, 
mit dem XT Logo. Man, bin ich wieder kleinlich, was?  

DX und XT sind ja baugleich, oder? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tomasius (24. September 2007)

Nachdem ich beim Treffen ja einige funkelnde Xizangs bestaunen durfte, habe ich mich heute erneut an die Arbeit gemacht. - Es war das reines Unterarmtrainig.  

Hoeckle, nochmals danke für den Tipp mit den Luster Laces. Jetzt glänzt auch mein altes Titan.  






Eine 3D Gabel brauche ich übrigens noch immer...  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Nachdem ich beim Treffen ja einige funkelnde Xizangs bestaunen durfte, habe ich mich heute erneut an die Arbeit gemacht. - Es war das reines Unterarmtrainig.





Bilder Tom, wollen Bilder sehen....!

Und das Unterarmtraining schadet Dir ja auch nicht, dann kannst Du den Lenker besser festhalten...


----------



## tomasius (25. September 2007)

> Bilder Tom, wollen Bilder sehen....!



... Bilder meiner Unterarme oder des Rahmens?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (25. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... Bilder meiner Unterarme oder des Rahmens?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Na was glaubst Du???   Rahmen latürnich...


----------



## tomasius (25. September 2007)

Nach diesen ganzen Polierarbeiten habe ich nun keine ruhige Hand mehr. Die Fotos sind dementsprechend.  
















Gruß, Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2007)

Tolle Fotos, muss verdammt hart gewesen sein


----------



## tomasius (25. September 2007)

Ja, es war nur mit schneller und lauter Musik zu ertragen.  

Mit einem Stativ geht es aber eindeutig besser:  




































Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (25. September 2007)

Yoohoo, das sieht aber fein aus...  

Die Decals sehen ja total space-ig aus. Ob ich meine neongelben abkratze...


----------



## versus (25. September 2007)

iiiiiichwiiiiiilllauuuuuchsoooeiiiiiinenhaaaaben  ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Davidbelize (25. September 2007)

FALLS MEINE FAMILIE DIESEN BEITRAG MAL LESEN SOLLTE :

SOWAS WILL ICH AUCH  






@tom


----------



## Kruko (25. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> iiiiiichwiiiiiilllauuuuuchsoooeiiiiiinenhaaaaben  ! ! ! ! !



Tja Volker,

entweder bist Du so mutig und kaufst im Ausland oder Du musst viel Geld im deutschsprachigem Raum zahlen.

Die Entscheidung liegt ganz bei Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> FALLS MEINE FAMILIE DIESEN BEITRAG MAL LESEN SOLLTE :
> 
> SOWAS WILL ICH AUCH
> 
> ...




@davidbelize
Tja, besser nicht. Wenn SIE das im Moment liest, gibts Stunk. (War da nicht was Alu-Gemufftes mit Carbon-Geröhr und Adler-Artiges, was noch immer wartet und wartet und...) Aber ist uns das nicht egal?: Bei dem Anblick einer solchen Schönheit!!!


Absolut Super Decals, Neon was war das doch gleich?


----------



## tomasius (3. Oktober 2007)

@all: Danke für euer Feedback !  

Folgende Probleme sind heute aufgetaucht:

1. Die Sattelstütze (Syncros 27,2, ungekürzt) hat Spiel, d.h. unterhalb des Oberrohrs passt sie, aber das obere Stück des Sattelrohrs ist definitiv geweitet (siehe Klemmung). Was nun?  Von irgendwelchen Coladosenblech- Aktionen halte ich nicht viel.  







2. Der Zug des Umwerfers ist nicht ideal, mehr noch, er reibt am Rahmen.  






Grübelt doch bitte mit mir gemeinsam.  

Ach ja, zum Treffen 2008 wird es dann wahrscheinlich fertig sein.  

Danke für die Hilfe !

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Oktober 2007)

haste mal geschaut ob sich die zugführung verschoben hat?
ansonsten,wie bei meinem lts,schaltzug durch ein kurzes stück kabelhülle laufen lassen.
das funktioniert prima.


----------



## Raze (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tom,

für die Zugführung unter dem Tretlager verwende ich bei meinen Bikes einen Liner (von Gore), den ich durch das angeschraubte Plastikteil führe. Das Stück Liner klemmt von alleine in dem Engpass, bei lackierten Rahmen stecke ich den Liner noch durch so ein komischen Gummischeibchen, das man am Oberrohr verwendet, damit die Züge nicht scheuern oder klappern. Dann bleibt auch die Oberfläche an dieser Stelle wie neu, die sonst durch das Schalten verkratzen würde.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tom,
bei der Kabelführung würde ich mal versuchen den Kunststoff zu erwährmen und nach innen zu drücken, so das der Zug frei durchläuft.
Hast Du mal den Außendurchmesser oben und weiter unten an dem Sattelrohr gemessen? Glaube nicht das sich das Rohr oben geweitet hat. Sieht eher so aus als ob das Rohr unten dann eine dickere Wandstärke hat. Vieleicht das Sattelrohr im unteren Bereich aufreiben um auf das gleiche Maß zu kommen wie ganz oben!!!
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Raze (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tom,

wegen dem Problem mit der Klemmung der Sattelstütze würde ich eine Distanzhülse fahren, die bis auf die Höhe des Oberrohrs reicht und mit Deinem handwerkliche Geschick den Rand so bearbeiten, daß es so aussieht, als sei sie wie bei den meisten Titanrahmen so vom Hersteller vorgesehen und eingepresst und -geklebt. (Natürlich kannst man das auch machen...) Die Hülse wählst Du so aus, daß sie auf ein gängiges Maß für Sattelstützen reduziert.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## alf2 (3. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> 1. Die Sattelstütze (Syncros 27,2, ungekürzt) hat Spiel, d.h. unterhalb des Oberrohrs passt sie, aber das obere Stück des Sattelrohrs ist definitiv geweitet (siehe Klemmung). Was nun?  Von irgendwelchen Coladosenblech- Aktionen halte ich nicht viel.



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinem Avalanche. Nachdem ich einige Zeit mit Bierdosenblech herumgefahren bin, habe ich mir eine 27,4er Sattelstütze gekauft. Ging am Anfang etwas strenger rein, passte aber nach 2-3 mal Rausziehen (mit Fett) perfekt. Alternativ kann man auch mit der Reibahle nacharbeiten. 

Eine 27,4er Sattelstütze halte ich für die dauerhafteste und seriöseste Lösung!
Kaufen kannst du sie z.b. von Thomson oder Shannon.

http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Sattelstuetzen/%D8-274:::1593_1906.html

http://bike-components.de/catalog/T...FCtze?osCsid=ed3254ef82be5e6ce946ae1f98c2cb66


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.  

Die Zugverlegung ist m.E. nun perfekt. Mein Händler hat mir Teflonhüllen von Nokon in die Hände gedrückt.  











Das Problem mir der Sattelstütze besteht weiterhin. Ich habe zwar ein wenig mit einer Cola-Dose hantiert, aber es ist und bleibt Murks. Ich werde wohl auf eine schöne und teure, wenn auch nicht zeitgemäße Thomson in 27,4 zurückgreifen müssen.   

Ist das nicht schon ein schöner Anblick...  






Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2007)

Na,geht doch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2007)

zur info tomasius:   schaltung und bremse gehören vor den lenker.


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Hä?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2007)

war anscheinend ein joke der nur in meinem kopf stattgefunden hat.

ehrlich gesagt: es sieht alles sehr sehr lecker aus.   




suche; syncros kettenblatt in schwarz 110er lochkreis
                              syncros titantret 113 oder 117mm
                              und noch ganz ganz viele andere sachen


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert.


----------



## zingel (4. Oktober 2007)

*Sieht super aus! congrats!*  

ich würde bei der Sattelstütze Coladosenblech verwenden ...ist ja laut deiner Aussage ein reines Showbike. 
Falls du damit fährst -> Thomson


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Danke!

Nein, es soll nicht an der Wand hängen, es soll gefahren werden. Ein Showbike bleibt es aber trotzdem.  

Die Sache mit dem Coladosenblech ist definitiv vom Tisch. Ich könnte ja evtl. auch mit einem langen Shim arbeiten und dann eine Syncros in 26,x nehmen, oder?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (4. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja evtl. auch mit einem langen Shim arbeiten und dann eine Syncros in 26,x nehmen, oder?



Hab ich mir bei meinem Avalanche auch überlegt, aber von 27,4 nur Reduzierhülsen auf 25,4 gefunden. Ist schon sehr dünn und optisch bedenklich.


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Eben, das Problem ist einfach, dass es ******* aussieht. Vielleicht lackiere ich ja auch meine Syncros auf 27,4.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2007)

Wir hatten das Problem bei Insa's LTS. 

26,8mm Stütze mit selbst angefertigter Reduzierhülse aus 0,3mm Messingblech. Das ist kein Hexenwerk und passt perfekt


----------



## oliversen (5. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das Problem mir der Sattelstütze besteht weiterhin. Ich habe zwar ein wenig mit einer Cola-Dose hantiert, aber es ist und bleibt Murks. Ich werde wohl auf eine schöne und teure, wenn auch nicht zeitgemäße Thomson in 27,4 zurückgreifen müssen.



Hi Tom,

ich habe bei meinem Lightning die gleichen Probleme und eine 27.4mm Thomson gekauft. Und? passt micht rein... Es ist wie verhext, die 27.2 ist definitiv zu locker und die Klemmung sieht aus wie bei dir. Die 27.4 gleitet bis zum Oberrohranschluss dann ist Schluss. 
Reibahle koennte man nehmen, natuerlich. Nur will keiner, mit dem ich bisher geredet hatte, an Titan zum ausreiben ran.
Wenn du was weisst wuerde es mich freuen wenn du deine Loesung posten koenntest.

Ich fahre uebrigens weiterhin mit Coladose. Ist Murks, aber zur Zeit die einzige Moeglichkeit mit dem Bike zu fahren.

oliversen


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Oktober 2007)

@tomasius ich weiss das du son orginaler bist, aber diese gabel würde traumhaft in nem xizang aussehen.

nur der preis ist leider........ 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHANNON-STARRGAB...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @tomasius ich weiss das du son orginaler bist, aber diese gabel würde traumhaft in nem xizang aussehen.
> 
> nur der preis ist leider........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHANNON-STARRGAB...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



alternativ kanns natürlich auch die hier sein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130160238984&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

die wird sicher VIEEEEL billiger ....


----------



## phposse (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo verkaufe mein GT richter 8.0 bei einem Auktionshaus, fängt mit e an. Mit Artnr. 290168197361. Versand ab 45 Euro, also....


----------



## tomasius (7. Oktober 2007)

@gt-heine:



> 26,8mm Stütze mit selbst angefertigter Reduzierhülse aus 0,3mm Messingblech.



Mal sehen. Zumindest habe ich Freitag eine XT in 26,8 gekauft. Gefunden habe ich sie am Freitag bei einem Händler. Werde mich dann mal um einen Shim kümmern.

@oliversen:



> Nur will keiner, mit dem ich bisher geredet hatte, an Titan zum ausreiben ran.



Bei mir hat man auch abgewunken. 

@davidbelize:



> ich weiss das du son orginaler bist, aber diese gabel würde traumhaft in nem xizang aussehen.



Ne, meine Syncros Gabel gefällt mir in dem Rahmen nicht so gut.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @davidbelize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die shannon ist aber dicker als die syncros!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomasius (7. Oktober 2007)

Am Samstag habe ich übrigens noch einige Teile bekommen:

Ein Paar XT Cantis...







ein XT Innenlager (127mm)...






und eine XT Sattelstütze.






Das Innenlager und die Sattelstütze gab es übrigens bei einem Händler. Dort hängt auch noch eine neue Marzocchi Bomber Z2 aus dem Jahr 98. Farbe: Rotmetallic, Schaft: Ahead, ungekürzt. Sie soll 170 kosten. Nein, eine Provision bekomme ich nicht.  
Bei Interesse einfach eine PM schicken.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

nach dem psoten fiel mir erst auf wie gut die BRODIE in den xizang mit  steelend passen würde alü blöckchen mit stahl verschraubt hatter ja auch...- wenn ihr also kein sooo großes interesse haben solltet....


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

*FERTIG ! ! !*  






Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2008)

stimmt die rinde von dem baum sieht echt fertig aus.


----------



## Kruko (20. Februar 2008)

stimmt,

aber das Radl ist auch sehr schick geworden. Meinen Glückwunsch Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Februar 2008)

Schöner GT Baum Tom 
Wo hast Du den gepflanzt?


----------



## mountymaus (20. Februar 2008)

Sehr schick Tom  ,

bin gespannt ihn beim nächsten Treffen in Natura zu sehen.


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

rollin' rollin' rollin'...











Tom


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

sehr schön geworden....


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

Sie ist ein Model und sie sieht gut aus...
Irre! Eine echte Augenweide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

Danke !

und weiter:






Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Februar 2008)

sabber


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

Tom


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Februar 2008)

Da hast dir ja echt was schönes zusammengebaut. Glückwunsch!


----------



## mini.tom (21. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> und weiter:
> 
> ...



unsere wälder sind schon schön    
es ist perfekt geworden - ein bisschen neid ist schon da, aber du verstehts das ja 
gute besserung weiterhin
mfg
tom


----------



## tomasius (20. Oktober 2011)

> #54 03.10.2007, 18:23: Die Sattelstütze (Syncros 27,2, ungekürzt) hat Spiel, d.h. unterhalb des Oberrohrs passt sie, aber das obere Stück des Sattelrohrs ist definitiv geweitet (siehe Klemmung). Was nun? Von irgendwelchen Coladosenblech- Aktionen halte ich nicht viel.



Statt Blech einer Coladose bin ich mit dem Blechstück einer Erdnussdose herumgefahren. 
Nun hat mein Xizang aber endlich eine Syncros in 27,4mm spendiert bekommen. Das passt perfekt! 






Die Suche hat in der Tat etwas lang gedauert. 

Dank an bonebreaker666! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (21. Oktober 2011)

Das würde ja heißen, dass die 27,2 er jetzt frei ist?! Ich hab da nämlich grade was Titaniges im Zulauf...und die 27,2mm Stütze würde super passen 

kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben, falls du Interesse hast. Sehr schönes Bike übrigens!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. Oktober 2011)

Tom your frame is actually a 92 by serial number.  The 1990-91 years serial numbers started with TTN serial numbers through the first production of 1992


----------



## MKAB (25. Oktober 2011)

@Tom:

Unwahrscheinlich, aber kann es sein, dass da auch mal so ne Hülse drin war, die vielleicht dem 
Vorbesitzer schon verloren gegangen oder bei einem Sattelstützenwechsel dran hängen geblieben ist? 





Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum glücklichen Fund 
.


----------



## tomasius (2. November 2011)

> Tom your frame is actually a 92 by serial number. The 1990-91 years serial numbers started with TTN serial numbers through the first production of 1992



Thanks! 



> Unwahrscheinlich, aber kann es sein, dass da auch mal so ne Hülse drin war, die vielleicht dem
> Vorbesitzer schon verloren gegangen oder bei einem Sattelstützenwechsel dran hängen geblieben ist?



Ich dachte egentlich, dass nicht alle Xizangs diese Hülse hatten. 
Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn man diese Hülse nachfertigen könnte.

Nach MKAB's Xizang hat mich nun doch das Neonfieber gepackt:


























Erst wendet sich Fridolin ab und dann ergreift er sogar die Flucht. - Er steht halt auf Schwarz. 

Syncros Lenker/ Shim ist auch frisch montiert.

Tom


----------



## Kruko (2. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich dachte egentlich, dass nicht alle Xizangs diese Hülse hatten.



Dann denk es auch so weiter. Dein Rahmen hat keine Hülse.


----------



## epic2006 (3. November 2011)

Mein Rahmen hat auch keine Hülse, 27,2 passt perfekt, oben wie unten. Ich schieb´s mal auf precisionmade in...

Mit den Neondecals gefällt es mir fast besser, auch wenn es "mainsteemiger" ist. Jetzt wieder die Skinwalls drauf und für einen knackigeren Druckpunkt der HR-Bremse die Zugführung noch etwas nach unten geschoben - fertig, schön geworden.

Gruß, Gerrit

...fetter Kater! (zweideutig zu verstehen)


----------



## tomasius (3. November 2011)

> Dein Rahmen hat keine Hülse.



Der Meinung war ich ja eigentlich auch. Es wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben. Zumindest fahre ich mit der 27,4er nun sorgloser. 



> Jetzt wieder die Skinwalls drauf



Blackwalls finde ich an diesem Rahmen einfach schöner als Skinwalls. 



> für einen knackigeren Druckpunkt der HR-Bremse die Zugführung noch etwas nach unten geschoben



Die U-Brake bremst gut. Aber ich werde die Schelle trotzdem mal nach unten schieben. - Danke für den Tipp. 



> ...fetter Kater! (zweideutig zu verstehen)



Im Moment frisst er auch sehr fettlastig und kalorienreich. Ständig bringt er Feldmäuse mit ins Haus und verspeist sie dann mit großem Genuss. 

Tom


----------



## lolsen (3. November 2011)

Ein wunderschönes Bike!


----------

